# 34" TERMS!!!!!!! WHAT!



## Polaris425

Yes Sir!




























^^^ Next to a 31 Law


----------



## mossyoak54

I say now I say that's a big ol tire. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## ThaMule

Makes me wish I still had the 10 lift!


----------



## eagleeye76

There's your new tires P!!


----------



## JstWantoRide

I'm excited about 28's? jeez

Wow thats big...


----------



## browland

G-zuss I gotta get some of those biotches




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteman92

I'd sooner put those on a jeep then my bike.. Lol


----------



## speedman

^^^^^ same here


----------



## filthyredneck

Thats nuts! A little bit bigger and they'll be as big as my truck tires.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sloboy

For 15" rim? They can keep them.


----------



## walker

browland said:


> G-zuss I gotta get some of those biotches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> me too . difference is i know i can turn em without burning up a belt just saying cuz ..lol


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Ill be ordering a set in the morning for 850 and hopefully have them in Monday. Someone needs to take these 31x11's off my hands though. They only have 3 rides on them. I woud consider them almost brand new.


----------



## walker

o yea big baller steppin up to the plate ..lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

that ranger looks sikkkk with them on it.......man what a tire anyone know the weight yet


----------



## walker

i think thats a 33 on the ranger but dont qoute me and i heard 48 lbs


----------



## browland

walker said:


> browland said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-zuss I gotta get some of those biotches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> me too . difference is i know i can turn em without burning up a belt just saying cuz ..lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tex the only way that honda would see those tires rotating would be from being towed by a brute or a can am !! So that doesnt count !! HAHA
Click to expand...


----------



## narfbrain

k.....dam those are ****ing insane!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

48 is how much my 30 weigh....glad to see them in a 34 shave weight 

the wetter the better


----------



## narfbrain

browland said:


> walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tex the only way that honda would see those tires rotating would be from being towed by a brute or a can am !! So that doesnt count !! HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> well i would have to say you guys are about 7 hrs apart........i say meet in the middle for a good ol fashioned showdown.........help everyone in picking the "BADDEST BIKE" too
Click to expand...


----------



## bruteforce3

How much a tire???


----------



## walker

narfbrain said:


> browland said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i would have to say you guys are about 7 hrs apart........i say meet in the middle for a good ol fashioned showdown.........help everyone in picking the "BADDEST BIKE" too
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt be much of an anything . he dont know but i can add another 13% gr for a total of 82% . he might beat me to a hole but that would be it ...:flames:.. they saved weight by going to the bigger rim
Click to expand...


----------



## narfbrain

walker said:


> narfbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt be much of an anything . he dont know but i can add another 13% gr for a total of 82% . he might beat me to a hole but that would be it ...:flames:.. they saved weight by going to the bigger rim
> 
> 
> 
> i keep hearing things except who came out on top in the showdown........lol
Click to expand...


----------



## wmredneck

I think this is a sign. I want em. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## browland

walker said:


> narfbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt be much of an anything . he dont know but i can add another 13% gr for a total of 82% . he might beat me to a hole but that would be it ...:flames:.. they saved weight by going to the bigger rim
> 
> 
> 
> once you and them big rubbers hit the mud hole 82% of your ride will remain broken in that hole too !! I would pull the remaining 18% of whats left back to the trailer for you cause Im nice like that
Click to expand...


----------



## brutemike

Just tow him to the hole it would be a lot quicker lol or get there build a fire have a couple cold ones he will get there sooner or later I mean later.:beer:


----------



## walker

actually for yalls info the taller tire would let me go faster and where are any pics of browlands trailer quenn off in a hole. i have never seen any pics . so when he shows me proof that he his willing then maybe a date can be set. until then yall v twin lovers keep hatin


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Here's another pic of a guy holding one. They look massive! I hoping to have mine in Monday or Tuesday of next week. They will be mounted on Black STI HD2 wheels.


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> 48 is how much my 30 weigh....glad to see them in a 34 shave weight
> 
> the wetter the better


I'm sure fitting them for a 15" wheel helped shave some weight, but if they're honestly only 48#'s at 34" tall I'd be VERY scared of them being too thin of construction. - Namely too thin in the sidewalls like the Terms are notorious for issues with.


----------



## browland

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Ill be ordering a set in the morning for 850 and hopefully have them in Monday. Someone needs to take these 31x11's off my hands though. They only have 3 rides on them. I woud consider them almost brand new.


What do you need for them? Where abouts are you located as well 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland

walker said:


> actually for yalls info the taller tire would let me go faster and where are any pics of browlands trailer quenn off in a hole. i have never seen any pics . so when he shows me proof that he his willing then maybe a date can be set. until then yall v twin lovers keep hatin


Here it comes big tex ... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland

Check out this video on YouTube:<br/><br/>







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland

Well I'm not sure why the sound isn't working on the forum , go to you tube and it's fine .... Strange 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe

Dang, those are big! Take them out this weekend, get some pics or a video and post up on Monday so we can see how they work for you!!!!


----------



## browland

Well never mind , sound is back . Prob just my jacked up IPhone 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker

browland said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:<br/><br/>Covington pike bottoms 2012 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not to bad for a newbie ..lol


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Here they are mounted up on a 900xp


----------



## mossyoak54

These things would be nice on a samurai. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## walker

Or my handuh !!!! Just saying. Lol


----------



## sloboy

walker said:


> Or my handuh !!!! Just saying. Lol



X2 Go on get ya a set!!


----------



## walker

sloboy said:


> X2 Go on get ya a set!!


Can I borrow some money. I'm so poor I can't pay attention.


----------



## sloboy

How bout we go in halfs on a set??


----------



## walker

You want the fronts , rears left or right side. Lol.


----------



## wmredneck

Walker. You could pbly ride around with a spare in case one of us break a bead or something. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## browland

wmredneck said:


> Walker. You could pbly ride around with a spare in case one of us break a bead or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


Walker couldn't pull 4 of those mounted on his bike much less have enough balz to tote an extra around lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker

Browland. Don't you have a row-stache to trim and a brute to polish for a car show. You won't follow me I promise yea that . Big boy.


----------



## walker

wmredneck said:


> Walker. You could pbly ride around with a spare in case one of us break a bead or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


You want war I give you war !!!!


----------



## Polaris425

I wonder how high I'd have to lift the Rex to get a set under her. Hahaha. She wouldn't fit in the garage anymore that's for sure. On a side note I'm REALLY loving the catvos 3" arched arm lift. But $600 is a lot to drop for me lol


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> I wonder how high I'd have to lift the Rex to get a set under her. Hahaha. She wouldn't fit in the garage anymore that's for sure. On a side note I'm REALLY loving the catvos 3" arched arm lift. But $600 is a lot to drop for me lol


I bet a 6" lift they would fit.


----------



## wmredneck

browland said:


> Walker couldn't pull 4 of those mounted on his bike much less have enough balz to tote an extra around lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was stating he could carry a spare around for our bikes. I mean yeah he could pbly turn em with that 99% gear reduction or whatever, but what's the fun in going 5 miles an hour everywhere?





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## walker

When I wanna go fast I get in my drag car. I like slow then my beverage don't sloshed up.


----------



## browland

walker said:


> Browland. Don't you have a row-stache to trim and a brute to polish for a car show. You won't follow me I promise yea that . Big boy.


Boy got jokes !! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute

wow that is a freaking huge tire for an atv, love it though lol


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> I wonder how high I'd have to lift the Rex to get a set under her. Hahaha. She wouldn't fit in the garage anymore that's for sure. On a side note I'm REALLY loving the catvos 3" arched arm lift. But $600 is a lot to drop for me lol


It is a very nice lift 03maxpower has one it sits mean and goes like a tank. I think the 34s would fit with the six inch lift maybe a bit of trimming where the brake goes down.


----------



## narfbrain

so walker and browland i still see ALOT of talky talky but not a whole lot of walky walky lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i wanna see that honda show that brute up lmao


----------



## RYAN.

My money's on the Honda too much gc for the brute lol


----------



## browland

RYAN. said:


> My money's on the Honda too much gc for the brute lol


Gc? Meaning ground clearance ? I might if I'm lucky gain one inch compared to the 32's I have . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker

browland said:


> Gc? Meaning ground clearance ? I might if I'm lucky gain one inch compared to the 32's I have .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea you might gain a inch ! How ground clearance you got row-stache. Lol


----------



## browland

I think 23 or 24 I don't remember right this second 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYAN.

Just looking at the pics it looks like he's got you by 3-4 inches


----------



## browland

RYAN. said:


> Just looking at the pics it looks like he's got you by 3-4 inches


Who walker got me ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker

I got 25" with 30 backs.


----------



## BlackDawg

Hate to say it walker, but I remember that big honda dying in a hole at mud jam! We helped drag it out! Hope yall figured out what was wrong with it.


----------



## filthyredneck

BlackDawg said:


> Hate to say it walker, but I remember that big honda dying in a hole at mud jam! We helped drag it out! Hope yall figured out what was wrong with it.


Yup you seen me chest deep in that hole with my homie  .....that was a surprise left by previous owner as far as I can tell, but it's fixed now fo-sho!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

BlackDawg said:


> Hate to say it walker, but I remember that big honda dying in a hole at mud jam! We helped drag it out! Hope yall figured out what was wrong with it.


Yep lost compression. Nothing a bigger piston wouldn't cure


----------



## Polaris425

34's on an S3 Build. Man I'd love to send the Rex to them but, even if I could afford it there isnt enough mud around here to justify it.


----------



## speedman

i have 26" with my 10" and 31s..


----------



## Waddaman

That has to be one of the best looking rzr's ive ever seen, I like that


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Heres a comparison pic between a 31x9x14 outlaw and the 34x10x15 term. Both tires are on 7 wide wheels and both have 10 psi in them. I got these off of another guys FB page but it gives you a good idea of just how big this tire is!


----------



## RYAN.

Sweet


----------



## andrew650

Wow those are amazing, can't wait to get some actual weights and see how they do!


----------



## JPs300

River Rat on HL said they were 48.5lbs on his shipping scale.


----------



## brutemike

JPs300 said:


> River Rat on HL said they were 48.5lbs on his shipping scale.


Wow how did they do that when there 29.5-12-14 is 55lbs


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Polaris425 said:


> 34's on an S3 Build. Man I'd love to send the Rex to them but, even if I could afford it there isnt enough mud around here to justify it.


 
P I asked the guy if they were to sale this thing how much would they ask. He said bout 28-30gs. It's 18 brand new and then got 10000 dollers of acc. Just the roll cage was 2500.


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah and that light bar on it is about $4000. I looked into one for the Rex until I found out how much they cost.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Polaris425 said:


> 34's on an S3 Build. Man I'd love to send the Rex to them but, even if I could afford it there isnt enough mud around here to justify it.


Best looking sxs I have ever seen! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah and that light bar on it is about $4000. I looked into one for the Rex until I found out how much they cost.


 Holy Shat! 4k for a freaking light bar... Now thats insane!


----------



## Polaris425

Well actually some of them are closer to $2000 I may have exagerated some but still......

lol the rigid industries 50" is $1600
40" is $1300


----------



## walker

You can find them way cheaper than that. You just got to remember s3 got deep pockets.


----------



## browland

RYAN. said:


> Just looking at the pics it looks like he's got you by 3-4 inches


Bout a half inch


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> You can find them way cheaper than that. You just got to remember s3 got deep pockets.


Not the really good LED ones. I've looked all over and havent found any good ones for under $1000 for a full size one. Even the little dually's are 200-300 each.

There are cheap knock offs but, you get what you pay for... They dont hold up.


----------



## Agarcia

Polaris425 said:


> Not the really good LED ones. I've looked all over and havent found any good ones for under $1000 for a full size one. Even the little dually's are 200-300 each.
> 
> There are cheap knock offs but, you get what you pay for... They dont hold up.


You can get them cheaper. I got my 50" for a 100 less then you posted.  

My rigid light bar is the ****! 

Chineese vs American made...


----------



## Polaris425

Well 1500 vs 1600 that's still a lot of money either way.


----------



## JPs300

brutemike said:


> Wow how did they do that when there 29.5-12-14 is 55lbs


Knowing how bad the sidewalls were in my 29.5/10/14's and how quickly they were showing wear, I can't imagine these holding up to well over time. 

Heck, my set got sent in for warranty due to quality(lack there of) issues, then the new set went directly to another member on here & he later had to warranty two of them for the same reason. :34:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Anyone know how much these will be when they hit the market? Just curious to see how much someone might be willing to pay for a set of atv/utv tires.


----------



## Agarcia

Beachcruiser said:


> Anyone know how much these will be when they hit the market? Just curious to see how much someone might be willing to pay for a set of atv/utv tires.


239 each.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

As promised guys heres my set of 34" terms. The comparison pics are next to my 31x11 oulaws.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie




----------



## talleyman01

holy batman!! that looks real good thatll almost make me wanna switch brands


----------



## Polaris425

NICE. cant wait to see action vids


----------



## sloboy

Waiting on the action videos!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Ill be trying them out this Saturday and will get a video up the following week.


----------



## JPs300

Very nice looking ride man!


----------



## wmredneck

Ol2s, Silverbacks, 31" law wides, terminators. Next is mambas. 

Logan you're the bona fide tire tester. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## jctgumby

^^^ That is a fact


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That is one bad *** popo. Super nice bike SMJ. The new shoes look killer. I can hardly wait for the vids. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

wmredneck said:


> Ol2s, Silverbacks, 31" law wides, terminators. Next is mambas.
> 
> Logan you're the bona fide tire tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


haha kristin tells the same thing man.


----------



## mossyoak54

Was your popo on highlifters Facebook page the other day?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

mossyoak54 said:


> Was your popo on highlifters Facebook page the other day?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Yeah im on the HL forum as well


----------



## wmredneck

With all the money you've spent on tires this year you could own that Catvos lol 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I cant argue there but I think i may stick with these for awhile. I think.......lol


----------



## walker

Your killin me. I can't believe you didn't put them on a scale with the wheels.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

One more pics next to my buddies Ranger 800 XP with my old 31's on it.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Lol my bad Walker. I can throw them on a small scale I have at home and get a rough estimate from it.


----------



## walker

I'm guessing around 55 with rim . Looks good ! If the 34's perform like the 32's you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Agarcia

wmredneck said:


> Ol2s, Silverbacks, 31" law wides, terminators. Next is mambas.
> 
> Logan you're the bona fide tire tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


I'll trade you some mambas for those terms lol


----------



## mossyoak54

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Yeah im on the HL forum as well


I thought so. A guy at work showed me a picture on Facebook and I knew I'd seen it somewhere before. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

